# Next West Midlands pint and a bite 7th July Barnt Green.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Next West Midlands Pint and a bite will be in Barnt Green. It is not far from the M42 and is a very nice place with good food and a large car park. I did drive past this pub every morning for a month last year when I was working just around the corner and thought then it would be just right for a meet. Then out of the blue bozzy96 or Steve and Tracey as I know them came up with the same place and were full of praise as they have eaten there.
So as this date is only 10 days prior to the big bash it maybe good to meet up and talk over any thoughs you may have about the day/cruise down etc.
Arrive around 6:30-7:00 to dine at 7:30.

http://www.barntgreeninn.co.uk/

DAZTTC
TT4PJ
bozzy96 and Tracey
Redscouse 
m4rky and Lorraine
Hark
forest
VSPURS maybe
Shurcomb and Rachel


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Count me in Phil I'm  [smiley=bigcry.gif] that i can't make the TTOC/FORUM bash so would be good to catch up with everyone. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Please add me as a possible please Phil as i am working nights that night, might be able to start a bit later mind


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Woohoo Food, We're there !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Me and Lorraine will do our very best to get there


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Me and Lorraine will do our very best to get there


Bloody hell and blast from the past :lol: :lol: Hows you doing buddy !! hope your'e OK 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will try and make this, car is a state at the mo though. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If your motor is still in limbo again I will pick you up and you can rough it in a ragtop MKII.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If your motor is still in limbo again I will pick you up and you can rough it in a ragtop MKII.


Cheers mate

Car should be fine to attend though just needs alot of tlc. Will be booking it in for the 6 weeks though I think to get everything sorted.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Wht don't you book it in as a part ex for a TT RS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Wht don't you book it in as a part ex for a TT RS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can't afford one. :roll:

If I could I would mate.

Keep looking through the classifieds, but still not been inspired.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Matt if you wait till September you will be able to buy one with a decent gearbox! 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Matt if you wait till September you will be able too buy one with a decent gearbox! 8)


I agree !! (don't start with the told you so's Phil !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > Me and Lorraine will do our very best to get there
> ...


  Yea I know!!! I got some more time on my hands now and things are ok cheers 

Hopefully see you and Tracey there


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Will try and make this, car is a state at the mo though. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Hi mate Gemma said if your taking Claire she'll come with me.  I am honoured :lol: :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Will try and make this, car is a state at the mo though. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


The boss says she should be able to make it. If either one bails can we make sure to tell the other. I know I'll get it in the neck otherwise. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


 8) :lol: Was going to say the same. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys,

Just thought I'd mention guys that this is a very nice place, Phil's put the website up, The food is very good and the actual building is ideal for us to get some great photos providing the bloody British summertime doesn't let us down, so would be good if we could get the partners there as well !!!

Should be a good meet !!!

See you all there !!! 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Add me to the list Phill, I think I will be on my tod though :roll:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> Add me to the list Phill, I think I will be on my tod though :roll:


aahhhh !!! Freddy no friends !!!


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Wrong post


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to have to see whats happening after GTi but this is a probable!

:roll:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I'm hoping to make this too, but as usual it depends on family commitments and footie (playing, not watching that rubbish on the telly !).

stu


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Count me & Rachel in on this one too.

pub site looks good and food sounds excellent, should be another nice meet, fingers crossed the weather will be nice for us


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

WELL GUYS !! NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT THE ENGLAND FOOTBALL TEAM AND THE WORLD CUP SEMI FINALS ON THIS DATE NOW !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Bumpty Bump !!!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

sorry guys, I can't make this one for def.



stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

stu_tt said:


> sorry guys, I can't make this one for def.
> 
> 
> 
> stu


Stu I'm beginning to forget what you look like :lol: catch you at the next one bud. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right im there 

Been moved onto days from nights, gonna see if i can finish @ 5pm and come along, so at the moment im coming 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Gem still on for Wednesday?

Just changed both rear lights so car is now legal again. :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hark said:


> Gem still on for Wednesday?
> 
> Just changed both rear lights so car is now legal again. :roll:


What was wrong with the tints?? (He says getting ever so slightly worried)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Gem still on for Wednesday?
> 
> Yes mate.
> 
> DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Matt B said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Gem still on for Wednesday?
> ...


There cracking :roll: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Yummy Yummy Put some food in my tummy !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

See you guys soon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

forest said:


> See you guys soon


By that, i hope you dont mean your setting off now :lol:

You either have a slow TT or you like setting off two days early!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > See you guys soon
> ...


Nice One Paul :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > forest said:
> ...


Course it's not slow , It ain't Diesel you know !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (I'm gonna burn in hell for that one !!!)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Gem still on for Wednesday?
> ...


When I hit the rear bumper it some how lifted and cracked the rear light quite badly. I was waiting to get my spare set tinted to replace them, but on the way to Newquay at some point it literally fell apart, the whole lense came off. So for legal reasons and because it looked like I'd run in to a tree, I've changed them.. :roll:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > forest said:
> ...


I'm coming in a diesel Rover 25 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > forest said:
> ...


I'm coming in a diesel Rover 25 [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

No Its OK !!! I'll be in hell before that gets to the pub !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

I'm coming in a diesel Rover 25 [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]
Hiya,
You are forgiven as you have a new TTR on order. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Oi!

Less of the Diesel digs


----------



## dame (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi All
just go my first TT last night and the barnt green inn is only a few miles from where i live, so ws hoping to pop along to this but..
as i was getting the new car off the trailer last night the trailer support on 1 side failed, either dude to age or because i cant have tightened it up properly, anyway this caused the car to sort of slip off and has damaged something right at the front on the off side , just behind the bumper. I lost a lot of fluid which I am hoping is only headlight washer fluid??? i think its that because there is a pipe that has broken of, of a bosch.... unit of some sort and the headlight washer mechanism is just above.
I was wondering if anyone can confirm that this is what i am likely to have done here. if so i can have an actual drive of it, so far its been on to the trailer and ff, and thats it!! :-(
cheers


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> I'm coming in a diesel Rover 25 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hiya,
You are forgiven as you have a new TTR on order. 8)[/quote]

The light at the end of the tunnel    I can't wait now


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

dame said:


> Hi All
> just go my first TT last night and the barnt green inn is only a few miles from where i live, so ws hoping to pop along to this but..
> as i was getting the new car off the trailer last night the trailer support on 1 side failed, either dude to age or because i cant have tightened it up properly, anyway this caused the car to sort of slip off and has damaged something right at the front on the off side , just behind the bumper. I lost a lot of fluid which I am hoping is only headlight washer fluid??? i think its that because there is a pipe that has broken of, of a bosch.... unit of some sort and the headlight washer mechanism is just above.
> I was wondering if anyone can confirm that this is what i am likely to have done here. if so i can have an actual drive of it, so far its been on to the trailer and ff, and thats it!! :-(
> cheers


Hi Dame  Definately come along and say hello - This will be my first proper meet too 

It could be the washer fluid as you say - What colour was it?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have had a hectic week due to work and also one of our Boxers being very poorly. Sofie the brindle one has contracted Gastroenteritis and is spending the daytime on a drip at our local vets. We have to collect her to take her to a night vet hospital to be monited and looked after in case of a problem. We are off to see the vet now and then take her over to the hospital.
If this is going to happen again tomorrow then I am not going to be able to make the meet. However, if she perks up as she has been and is allowed home tomorrow then my Jackie is happy to look after her. I will let you know later on as we will be seeing the x-rays etc tonight.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Phil, I hope you get good news tonight and she is ok 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phil sorry to hear Sofie's not well I hope you have good news mate. 

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

dame said:


> Hi All
> just go my first TT last night and the barnt green inn is only a few miles from where i live, so ws hoping to pop along to this but..
> as i was getting the new car off the trailer last night the trailer support on 1 side failed, either dude to age or because i cant have tightened it up properly, anyway this caused the car to sort of slip off and has damaged something right at the front on the off side , just behind the bumper. I lost a lot of fluid which I am hoping is only headlight washer fluid??? i think its that because there is a pipe that has broken of, of a bosch.... unit of some sort and the headlight washer mechanism is just above.
> I was wondering if anyone can confirm that this is what i am likely to have done here. if so i can have an actual drive of it, so far its been on to the trailer and ff, and thats it!! :-(
> cheers


Hi there hope you can make the meet it dose sound like you've broken a headlight washer so should be fine to drive. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Washed waxed and ready. 

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Washed waxed and ready.
> 
> DAZ


Covered in dirt, birdshit and ready


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Washed waxed and ready.
> ...


 :lol: I don't doubt it mate :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I'm off tomoraz so it full wash, wax, wax,wax,wax wax,wax,wax,wax,wax you'll know my TT it'll be 20 foot wide because of the amount of bloody dodo juice on it !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> I'm off tomoraz so it full wash, wax, wax,wax,wax wax,wax,wax,wax,wax you'll know my TT it'll be 20 foot wide because of the amount of bloody dodo juice on it !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: 
DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry guys, dose not look like I can make it. Sophie is a lot stronger tonight as she was able to walk, as the last few days she could not even stand up. However, the fragments of a bone have lodged in her intestine and if she dose not manage to pass them then they will have to operate. Not good for a nine year old Boxer with a heart murmur.
So have a nice night.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Phil sorry to hear about Sofie - I hope it all works out ok - Fingers crossed


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Covered in dirt, birdshit and ready


Paul, somethings never change 



TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry guys, dose not look like I can make it. Sophie is a lot stronger tonight as she was able to walk, as the last few days she could not even stand up. However, the fragments of a bone have lodged in her intestine and if she dose not manage to pass them then they will have to operate. Not good for a nine year old Boxer with a heart murmur.
> So have a nice night.


Hope Sophie will be OK Phill, see ya next time.

Am working in Oldbury now so I will be going straight from work, bloody rain forcast for tomorrow :x

Iain


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry guys, dose not look like I can make it. Sophie is a lot stronger tonight as she was able to walk, as the last few days she could not even stand up. However, the fragments of a bone have lodged in her intestine and if she dose not manage to pass them then they will have to operate. Not good for a nine year old Boxer with a heart murmur.
> So have a nice night.


Sorry mate with a bit of luck she'll pass them thanks for sorting out the meet. It's just typical look like will have a good turn out 

Get well soon Sophie. 

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Am working in Oldbury now so I will be going straight from work, bloody rain forcast for tomorrow :x

Iain[/quote]

sorry my fault got the wax out :roll: :evil:

DAZ


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> sorry my fault got the wax out :roll: :evil:
> 
> DAZ


Never mind, I will hope for a roof off moment down the M6/M5 at half six in the morning. Had my wax out again on Sunday, oh well, we can check the beading :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Covered in dirt, birdshit and ready
> ...


Hiya Iain,

what time are you going as we will be going to junc 2, to go to do so if you wanna join up ????


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

bozzy96
Hiya Iain said:


> Will probably be around 6 ish give or take a bit, i'll pm you my mobi. If you are coming down the b'ham new road, turn right at the lights before the island (AA and British Gas buildings) and then the new units on the right, I'll meet you there if you like.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all so are you all still comeing tonight ? I'll start Yes me and the better half (Gemma) will be attending. :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bleeding right i am geezer !! better bring er i suppose !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Bleeding right i am geezer !! better bring er i suppose !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: And an umbrella 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleeding right i am geezer !! better bring er i suppose !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Not raining buddy and ain't going to !!! 8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > bozzy96 said:
> ...


Its just stopped here again for the third time you watch the second i get the car out [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleeding right i am geezer !! better bring er i suppose !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Not raining buddy and ain't going to !!! 8) 8)[/quote]

Its just stopped here again for the third time you watch the second i get the car out [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ[/quote]

Same here buddy, car in garage !! 247 coats of polish, oh and a vacuum and it'll piss it down !!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sophie has had the operation earlier this afternoon and she has come round from the anesthetic fine. So we are off to the local vets to pick her up and then take her to the night hospital again.
Hope you have a nice meal and maybe it will stay ragtops down weather.
Steve the manager rang me this afternoon to confirm you were all going and I let him know that you will take over sorting folks out. His name is Simon and sounds a nice chap.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys !! Just want want say thanks for a top night out !!! and if tonight is anything to go by then Kettering should be an absolute Blast !!!

Cheers Guys !!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, cheers for another good night out, top class food as per usual!

Looking forward to the kettering night, have it marked in my diary now!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sophie has had the operation earlier this afternoon and she has come round from the anesthetic fine. So we are off to the local vets to pick her up and then take her to the night hospital again.
> Hope you have a nice meal and maybe it will stay ragtops down weather.
> Steve the manager rang me this afternoon to confirm you were all going and I let him know that you will take over sorting folks out. His name is Simon and sounds a nice chap.


I'm glad Sophie is on the mend Phil, good to see everyone again tonight, good pub, food and company. Thanks for the escort on the way there Steve, top down there and back, it's the way to go  
Nice to meet ya Lorraine and Mark, see you again on another meet


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep a really good meet and it was nice to put faces to names  

Great food and really nice people - what more could you want  

Phil - Good news about Sofie I hope she recovers quickly


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

forest said:


> Nice to meet ya Lorraine and Mark, see you again on another meet


You too Iain - I might even give the Rover a polish for the next one :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to meet ya Lorraine and Mark, see you again on another meet
> ...


What a waste of good polish !!! :lol: :lol:

Good to hear that sophies on the mend Phil, me and Tracy send our Regards !! 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning all, thanks for the meet last night, was nice seeing you all again....... not a bad turnout  

Phil, all the best to Sofie, hope she has a good recovery mate 

See you all at the next one, whenever that may be?

Paul


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

m4rky said:


> You too Iain - I might even give the Rover a polish for the next one :lol:


    Might need a big buffer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will sort one for August over the next week or so and post up the details.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I know i have not managed to come to one for a bit but i will do, the wife has been on call every time its been on sorry all but I will get there, yes i will.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thank's for a good night guys was a nice place Gem was chuffed she came and said how nice you all are. 

Phil - Good news about Sofie hope she's going to be OK mate. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

dame said:


> Hi All
> just go my first TT last night and the barnt green inn is only a few miles from where i live, so ws hoping to pop along to this but..
> as i was getting the new car off the trailer last night the trailer support on 1 side failed, either dude to age or because i cant have tightened it up properly, anyway this caused the car to sort of slip off and has damaged something right at the front on the off side , just behind the bumper. I lost a lot of fluid which I am hoping is only headlight washer fluid??? i think its that because there is a pipe that has broken of, of a bosch.... unit of some sort and the headlight washer mechanism is just above.
> I was wondering if anyone can confirm that this is what i am likely to have done here. if so i can have an actual drive of it, so far its been on to the trailer and ff, and thats it!! :-(
> cheers


 Your name isn't Duncan is it?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Washed waxed and ready.
> ...


 It was in that state at the last breakfast club meet two weeks ago. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

